# NW Indiana Japanese Arts



## JTD_399 (Dec 21, 2018)

Hello 

Are there any Okinawan Martial Art schools in NW Indiana, i.e. Shorin Ryu, Uechi Ryu, Goju Ryu, or a good Japanese Martial art school like Shotokan? 

Thanks
Jim


----------



## CB Jones (Dec 21, 2018)

Where in NW Indiana?  I know of a couple places in Kokomo, IN


----------



## JTD_399 (Dec 22, 2018)

I was looking around the Valparaiso/Crown Point area?


----------



## CB Jones (Dec 22, 2018)

Sorry not familiar with any around there.

There is a karate tournament circuit up there PKC.

The site lists member schools that you might could research or visit.

Associated Schools | PKC National Headquarters

Region 1 and 2 is Illinois and Indiana schools


----------



## JTD_399 (Dec 23, 2018)

OK. Thanks for the info.


----------

